# [EVDL] auto trans



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Wayne,

I would have like to use a manual transmission, but I would have to clutch 
with my right leg instead of my bum left leg. Also with the overall gear 
ratio over 19:1 and very slow city driving, I have never was able to down 
shift it to 1st gear without stopping.

There no way I can take off in 2nd gear, or the motor ampere will go way 
over 600 amps. Can keep it at 300 amps and below using 1st gear during take 
off and than quickly shift it to 2nd gear. I then leave it in 2nd gear for 
all my town driving.

Sometimes I can carry up to 1600 lbs of cargo that sets on the extreme heavy 
duty box platform and suspension system.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Electric Blue auto convertions" <[email protected]>
To: "ev" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 7:36 AM
Subject: [EVDL] auto trans


>
>
>
> You can use a hamster roll chage to turn the rear wheels if you want..A TH 
> 400 is a heavy lump to begin with, a T-5 ,5 speed is only 45 lbs, no fly 
> wheel, no clutch, and it dosnt grind if you keep the RPMs up high, or 
> leave it in 2nd for town driveing or 3 rd. No charge pumps, no cooling 
> rad. no fluid lines, Rememer,,,Complexity is the mother of all screw ups .
>
> I use a stick shift cuz, the conversion is fast and out the door in 2 
> weeks . and not expencive.. BUT if this is for your own use then any one 
> can do what ever they want. If it can work for you thats all the better.
>
>
>
> Wayne ev-blue.com
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090608/3d5a7a01/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

After long testing at speeds to 75 MPH I think this automatic trans set up is ready, Up shifting and down shifting is like it was the ICE motor driving the car. everything went smooth, quiet , just like it is meant to be . 
I used a 144 volt pack, a warp 9 motor with a Curtis [email protected] 1000 amps, (from EV America) that Bob let me test , that worked out well also. amp draw at idel was about 20 amps. idle speed of the warp 9 was about 350 RPM . for charge pressure at front pump 
It actually had more pick up that the 6 cylinder engine it had from new, a 76 Nova 2 dr .I will be selling this as a package from my shop, uses the rebuilt trans, flex plate, torque converter, adaptor plate and coulper and a PB-6 type of speed pot. this is so you can adj the curb idle and have the motor spinning up at key on . If you want to know more about this let me know.. 

Wayne ev-blue.com 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100518/f11f8177/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We are going to develop an automatic trans for FWD vehicles, we have the drawings made. found the correct trans to use. Its a simple thing to mate the motor mounts to any FWD car, Since there are only 4 designs of the stub shafts for the front axles that go into any FWD trans that wont be a problem either We will let you all know of our progress as we go. 

ev-blue 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100611/c2f42d4b/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That will be a big help to more widespread EV adoption!

On Fri, Jun 11, 2010 at 10:01 AM, Electric Blue auto convertions


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > We are going to develop an automatic trans for FWD vehicles, we have the drawings made. found the correct trans to use. Its a simple thing to mate the motor mounts to any FWD car, Since there are only 4 designs of the stub shafts for the front axles that go into any FWD trans that wont be a problem either We will let you all know of our progress as we go.
> >
> > ev-blue
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

According to the people at Soliton (TransAtlanticElectricConvesions.com will
be distributing these controllers shortly) they have a setting on their
controller that allows for an idling speed so that DC motors can be made to
perform with automatic transmissions.

For more information please see their website at http://www.evnetics.com/ or
call me at the numbers listed below:

It also has built in contactors which simplify the wiring setup and the
potbox is also heavy duty. Don't need a "hairball" for this one. There is
no question that this controller is state of the art!!!

Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS




-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of joe bonaparte
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 10:59 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] auto trans

That will be a big help to more widespread EV adoption!

On Fri, Jun 11, 2010 at 10:01 AM, Electric Blue auto convertions


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > We are going to develop an automatic trans for FWD vehicles, we have the
> drawings made. found the correct trans to use. Its a simple thing to mate
> the motor mounts to any FWD car, Since there are only 4 designs of the stub
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Very interested, my wife has a 2000 chevy caviler and I was thinking about
keeping it to convert once she gets something new, bolt on options for autos
would be excellent.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100611/61a602ce/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I found with my TH-400 automatic without a torque converter, that I do not 
have to idle the motor and turn on a external oil transmission pump to 
pre-pressure the transmission oil to about 50 psi to start moving in a 
reverse gear ratio of 22.28:1 at 275 motor rpm. The 1st gear forward ratio 
is 15.3175:1 requires about 400 rpm.

This TH-400 has a manual valve body and the governor and kick-down control 
has been remove. Very heavy duty clutch pack is use as well as a high 
performance oil pump unit. This transmission now has to be shifted like a 
manual. All my normal city driving is now down in the 1st gear ratio of 
15.3175:1 up to 35 mph. I had to shift my manual transmission at 25 mph 
which reduce the overall ratio to 13.925:1.

In a normal transmission gearing set up which is in my ICE, the overall gear 
ratio is 2.76 axle ratio x 2.75 is 7.59:1 and the torque converter adds 
another 1.8 which is 1.8 x 7.59 = 13.66:1 requires about 400 engine rpm to 
start moving.

A standard street type auto may have a low lockup rpm that is about 10 to 20 
percent over the idle rpm. If you do not do any modification to the gear 
set, then it is best to keep the automatic as is with the torque converter.

If you race a EV with a automatic without a torque converter, then the 
transmission oil is pre-pressurize to full pressure of 300 PSI or greater. 
You cannot keep this pressure on for long which is just enough time to make 
your accelerating run, otherwise you will blow the transmission seals.

My TH-400 automatic is a old school type which has no electronic controls, 
but has a vacuum control modulator which controls a valve that increases the 
oil pressure while the vacuum signal is low while a engine is under load and 
accelerating.

In a diesel engine or a EV, a accelerator control modulator is use where as 
the accelerator linkage is moving, the vacuum is bleed out of the vacuum 
line, which increases the transmission oil pressure. When the accelerator 
linkage is held constant, the vacuum signal becomes high which reduces the 
oil pressure.

In drag racing, a electric vacuum valve is use which is control by a dash 
switch which is use to applied full transmission oil pressure during the run 
and then shut it off after the run.

You can also replace the transmission modulator control with a electric 
control unit that is control by a potentiometer on the accelerator linkage.

This setup is on my GE-11 which I am going to pull out for maintenance and 
install on my WarP-11 motor which I am still waiting for a new coupler to be 
built.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Cc: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 8:19 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] auto trans


> According to the people at Soliton (TransAtlanticElectricConvesions.com 
> will
> be distributing these controllers shortly) they have a setting on their
> controller that allows for an idling speed so that DC motors can be made 
> to
> perform with automatic transmissions.
>
> For more information please see their website at http://www.evnetics.com/ 
> or
> call me at the numbers listed below:
>
> It also has built in contactors which simplify the wiring setup and the
> potbox is also heavy duty. Don't need a "hairball" for this one. There is
> no question that this controller is state of the art!!!
>
> Sincerely;
>
> Douglas A. Stansfield
> President
> www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
> 973-875-6276 (office)
> 973-670-9208 (cell)
> 973-440-1619 (fax)
>
> ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf
> Of joe bonaparte
> Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 10:59 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] auto trans
>
> That will be a big help to more widespread EV adoption!
>
> On Fri, Jun 11, 2010 at 10:01 AM, Electric Blue auto convertions


> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > We are going to develop an automatic trans for FWD vehicles, we have the
> > drawings made. found the correct trans to use. Its a simple thing to mate
> > the motor mounts to any FWD car, Since there are only 4 designs of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I suggest considering the continuously variable transmission technology,
like the 2010 Subaru's. Man is it smooth. =


Esko

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Electric Blue auto convertions
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 3:50 PM
To: ev
Subject: [EVDL] auto trans




Our automatic trans will be just like a regular auto trans in any car, It
will UP shift andDOWN shift like its suppose to, It will have a torque
converter, static curb idle to charge the system, NO OUT SIDE pump. NO weird
set up, just a simple trans that works . Complexity is the mother of all
screw ups . =




This unit , like the RWD auto trans we developed will be sold as a packa=
ge
Motor/trans all bolted together ready to drop in =


ev-blue
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100611/6ba15f4f/attac
hment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How does it decide when to shift? If it tries to cruise at low RPMs
like a gas car would, the motor will be running at higher current,
causing more heat and lower efficiency.

-Morgan LaMoore

On Fri, Jun 11, 2010 at 5:50 PM, Electric Blue auto convertions


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Our automatic trans will be just like a regular auto trans
> > in any car, It will UP shift andDOWN shift like its suppose
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A automatic transmission can be set up for two modes of operation, either 
by rpm and/or torque. My TH-400 is very easy to set up, unlike the newer 
electronic control transmissions which some use a internal computer inside 
the transmission which you can re-program with a after market programmer.

My TH-400 transmission modulator can be adjusted for street performance 
which I have in my classic 1975 Chevelle. I can adjust the rpm setting for 
each shift point just by turning a screw on the external modulator.

If you accelerate very lightly, you can get the transmission to shift to the 
final gear or Drive at 5 mph. If you do a very heavy acceleration, then the 
torque which is control by the transmission valve body, allows the rpm to 
increase to the set point you adjusted to or program to.

I have my transmission set up in my EV like it done for race cars by 
www.tci.com. The rpm is set in each gear for the maximum rating of the 
motor, which for my GE=11 or WarP-11 is 5000 rpm. I can either select this 
maximum rpm mode by selecting two gear shift points or can select a third 
gear shift point that allows a lower rpm which is also control by the torque 
mode when I roller coast some long hills.

My EV weighs in at 7000 lbs and I can haul cargo which at times will top 
8200 lbs. I cannot use the standard gear ratios as in some lighter EV that 
do not haul nothing. All my driving is city driving where I can climb hills 
at 25 mph at 200 motor ampere at 70 battery ampere and on level grades at 25 
mph it is 125 motor ampere at 40 battery ampere.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Morgan LaMoore" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 7:27 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] auto trans


How does it decide when to shift? If it tries to cruise at low RPMs
like a gas car would, the motor will be running at higher current,
causing more heat and lower efficiency.

-Morgan LaMoore

On Fri, Jun 11, 2010 at 5:50 PM, Electric Blue auto convertions


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Our automatic trans will be just like a regular auto trans
> > in any car, It will UP shift and DOWN shift like its suppose
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So far I have found 7 different types of auto trans that I have tested. setting them up as they were run by a gas engine. they all work as they should, no off the trans Hyd pumps, they all used torque converters. shift linkage is put in "D" and you drive away ,the trans shifts "up" by it self, as it should. and down shifts as you come to a stop..as it should. I set the curb idle at 700 RPMs and thats that . I cant see why people have to try and re-invent the wheel when things out of the box work just fine,,just some thinking on how to set it up is all it takes ...but thats just me . I dont care or worry about gear ratios, or killowatts, or dark matter, you build it, drive it, have fun with it . every thing else is BS 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110812/03b566f8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Back in 75, my first EV was set up with a standard GM 350 automatic 
transmission. It had the standard vacuum modulator, governor, torque 
converter and idle it 600 rpm.

It worn out the clutch pack in with 1000 miles. The problem was that the 
vacuum pump did not have a control system like some diesel vehicles have 
that vary the vacuum to the vacuum modulator. Normally when you press down 
on the accelerator of a engine car, the vacuum drops which sends a low 
vacuum to the vacuum modulator which increases the transmission oil pressure 
to about 300 psi.

When the vacuum increases, the oil pressure drops to the normal 180 psi. I 
install a accelerator vacuum modulator on the accelerator linkage like they 
use on diesel engines. This work good, but I did not like the shift points. 
It did not shift out of 1st gear until the EV reach 25 mph.

According to my master mechanic, some transmission are control by rpm and 
some are control by torque or both.

I therefore now is using a GM TH-400 with a HD torque converter design for a 
heavy vehicles that has a manual valve body and does not need any vacuum 
modulator and governor.

A friend of my has a new Corvette with a electronic transmission that as a 
wild first gear ratio of 4.01:1. There is a switch that can change it from 
automatic to manual and can lock up the torque converter.

How do you set up your automatic transmissions that is vacuum modulator 
control?

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Electric Blue auto convertions" <[email protected]>
To: "ev" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 12, 2011 10:27 AM
Subject: [EVDL] auto trans


> So far I have found 7 different types of auto trans that I have tested. 
> setting them up as they were run by a gas engine. they all work as they 
> should, no off the trans Hyd pumps, they all used torque converters. shift 
> linkage is put in "D" and you drive away ,the trans shifts "up" by it 
> self, as it should. and down shifts as you come to a stop..as it should. I 
> set the curb idle at 700 RPMs and thats that . I cant see why people have 
> to try and re-invent the wheel when things out of the box work just 
> fine,,just some thinking on how to set it up is all it takes ...but thats 
> just me . I dont care or worry about gear ratios, or killowatts, or dark 
> matter, you build it, drive it, have fun with it . every thing else is BS
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110812/03b566f8/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 12 Aug 2011 at 12:27, Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> 
> > I set the curb
> > idle at 700 RPMs and thats that .
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One thing about driving a manual transmission from 1955 to 2008 is that my 
left leg is bigger. I told my doctor it hurts when I lift it. The doctor 
said do not lift it and I should even out the legs.

So I remove the clutch and put a stronger spring on the accelerator pedal.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 12, 2011 4:39 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] auto trans




> > On 12 Aug 2011 at 12:27, Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> >
> > > I set the curb
> > > idle at 700 RPMs and thats that .
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,
So you do have a sense of humor!
Thanks for that insight! 
Keep up the good work Roland, and I always appreciate your experience and 
wisdom.


----- Original Message ----
From: Roland Wiench <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, August 12, 2011 7:28:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] auto trans

One thing about driving a manual transmission from 1955 to 2008 is that my 
left leg is bigger. I told my doctor it hurts when I lift it. The doctor 
said do not lift it and I should even out the legs.

So I remove the clutch and put a stronger spring on the accelerator pedal.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 12, 2011 4:39 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] auto trans




> > On 12 Aug 2011 at 12:27, Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> >
> > > I set the curb
> > > idle at 700 RPMs and thats that .
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Its not a big thing to make an auto trans work in a EV, correct spacing and depth of the adapter plate and coupler is very important, but after that its a good choice. Im lazy and dont like to shift. 
If a custmer comes to my shop and wants on ..OK if he dosn't OK also, He has the check book . a number of the newer cars/trucks that had a computer shift trans is replaced with a non-computer trans. no vac to worry about, no electronics to worry about. plug & play. there a number of trans that dont even use vacuum to shift. no going out to buy a special shift kit. bla bla bla.. They down shift good and upshift good, on units that use a TV cable I use a bell crank that I make to the speed pot, 15 mins or so, this way you can adjust its point of shift, and it works with speed pot travel . Naturally I rebuild the trans when I get it, or just buy a re-built unit. If the converter has a lock up. I install a pressure switch on a test port 12 volts input and at cretin pressure points the converter locks up, when your coming down on shift points the converter un-locks . everything is like it was when the car was built or acts like it is suppose to . With the evnetics controller you !
set your curb idle and thats that , with a curtis or net gain controller you have to input a curb idle with the speed pot travel, and on the road the RPMs are as when it had a gas engine, or even lower. 

Im not worried about squeezing the most efficient battery energy savings out of it, just make it go, and go good . People want the car back fast, so taking months to make 1 part work is non-productive ..its all about in & out ..its all about the attitude of the customer and the thickness of his check book 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120625/a24e5724/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

